# Where do you buy your base oils?



## whiteEEnerd (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to soap making and am looking for a good place to buy base oils for my first batch.  I have looked around at a few places, right now the best I have found is Oregon Trail Soap Supplies.  They have all of the oils I would want (except Emu) but I read on the forum that they are a little slow on shipping.

I just wanted to see what everyone else thought and see if anyone had any suggestions.  I am looking for a fast shipper, good prices, and a good selection.  Right now I am mainly interested in Olive Oil, Palm Oil, Coconut Oil.  Eventually I want to play around with Emu Oil or jojoba oil, but that can come later.

Thank You!


----------



## rszuba (Jan 8, 2009)

if you are looking for bulk i would reccomend soaperschoice.com or wholesalesuppliesplus.com

good luck and have fun with your new addiction.

what's that you say, your not an addict..... you will be!lol

renee


----------



## whiteEEnerd (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the links!  wholesalesuppliesplus.com looks like it fits my needs nicely!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 9, 2009)

columbusfoods.com


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 9, 2009)

voyageur soap!

http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/  It's 45 mins away, which is totally bad for me.  Everytime I got to pick up something I'm short of, I leave with a 300 dollar order.   ><


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jan 17, 2009)

Another good one, and my own primary supplier.

Shay & Company in Portland OR.

http://www.shayandcompany.com


----------



## JuBean (Mar 7, 2009)

columbusfoods.com

I placed an order this past Monday around 1pm and it was shipped the same day and arrived at my door the following day.

Super ppl to work with!


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

thats awesome....


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 8, 2009)

I usually buy most of mine at walmart.  Recently I bought some castor oil at columbusfoods.com and it was a great buy for the quantity I received.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 10, 2009)

columbus foods was lightning fast with my order.  So nice, too!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 10, 2009)

I buy a lot from columbus foods. They were super fast shipping and their prices are good 

Even after shipping fees they're cheaper than a lot of other suppliers.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 27, 2009)

jbarad said:
			
		

> I buy a lot from columbus foods. They were super fast shipping and their prices are good
> 
> Even after shipping fees they're cheaper than a lot of other suppliers.



I've gotta second this....for bulk oil, they were lightning fast!


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 27, 2009)

www.oilsbynature.com


----------

